# MK IV Navigation Computer Fan



## jdeday (Jan 8, 2005)

Does anyone know how often the fan should run on the navigation computer?

Jeff


----------



## RichardP (Jan 8, 2005)

It needs to get quite hot, more than 45 C, but how much more I don't know!


----------

